# Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2007)

Hi!
will es doch versuchen möglichst kurz zu halten ... :m

Nach wochenlangen, ungeduldigen Warten sagten diverse Online Wetterseiten endlich mal wieder gute Bedingungen vorraus.
Also schnell mal 3 Tage vorher das Abbummeln einiger Überstunden organisiert um endlich mal wieder raus auf die Ostsee zum Schleppen zu kommen ...
Der erste Eindruck am Wasser ließ auf einen super Tag auf der Ostsee hoffen ... :k
Mein kleiner Orkney_Küstenrutscher ready to go ! 
http://img252.*ih.us/img252/5818/traumfisch01bs8.jpg
Herrlich die Zeit auf dem Wasser ohne Arbeit und Streß zu verbringen und einfach die Ruhe und das Angeln zu genießen !
Da ich noch nicht so lange dem Reiz des Schleppangels/Trollings verfallen bin wurden meine bisherigen Schleppangeltouren des öfteren bisher "nur" von einigen schönen Dorschen und ganz wenigen kleineren Meerforellen gekrönt.
An diesen Tag sah es anfangs wieder ähnlich aus.
in den nächsten 3 Stunden wurden 3 schöne Dorsche Ü60 gefangen und eine kleine ca. 35cm große Meerforelle wurde wieder freundlich in die Fluten zurückgelassen, mit der Bitte doch möglichst bald wieder zu erscheinen sobald meine Traummaße von Ü60 erreicht sein würden.
http://img473.*ih.us/img473/407/traumfisch06nr1.jpg
Immer wieder erstaunlich was für ein Kampf ausbricht wenn 2 solcher Dorsche gleichzeitig in die Schleppruten einsteigen.
Eigendlich schon ganz happy über den Sonnenschein im Gesicht, die schönen Dorsche und endlich mal wieder etwas Ostseesilber in der Hand halten zu dürfen verliefen die nächsten Stunden bis zum späten Nachmittag ruhiger.
http://img128.*ih.us/img128/3320/traumfisch02aar8.jpg
2 weitere, etwas kleinere Dorsche gesellten sich noch zu denen in meiner Fischkiste, ein besserer zog es vor nach kurzem, harten Kampf doch lieber in seinem Element zu bleiben.
Mittlerweile schlug die Uhr ca 15.30 und ich schleppte somit langsam wieder Richtung Slipanlage zurück.
Die Köder an den Downriggern dümpelten in Grundnähe, während meine Köder an den Diverruten im Mittelwasser auf das warteten was da beißen möge ...
Oben auf meinem kleinen Dach waren 2 Planerruten, an denen 2 Schleppblinker an side planern ca 20-30m neben dem Boot ziemlich flach unbeachtet nebenher liefen.
Mit denen und den side planern konnte ich bisher ja noch nie auch nur einen einzigen Biß verbuchen - also erhoffte ich da heute auch nicht so wirklich was ...
Das änderte sich dann schlagartig, als ich plötzlich vom lauten Knarren einer der Multirollen über mir aus meinen Sonnenschein_Tagträumen gerissen wurde.
Der Blick nach oben zeigte mir die Dive Master in ihrer schönsten Biegekurve !
erster Gedanke war das ich das Netz evtl erwischt haben könnte was ein Trawler hinter mir ausgelegt hat - aber nein - zu weit weg ..... statt der ausgebrachten 100 Fuß stand der Zähler nun schon bei 200 als ich dann die Rute in der Hand hatte und am Ende bemerkte das etwas größeres meinen Schleppblinker einverleibt hatte ...
Dachte ja nen richtig großer Dorsch ... aber so flach ???
Blinker lief ca 2-3 m über 17m tiefen Wasser ....
dauert nur ca 2 min bis ich einen großen weißen Bauch hinter dem Boot unter Wasser sehen konnte und ich damit rechnete, diesmal doch einen richtig vernünftigen Dorsch erwischen zu können.
Kurze Zeit später durchbrach dann aber aber der Rücken einer Meerforelle die Wasseroberfläche die innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen meinen Puls auf 200 beschleunigten und die Knie weich wie Butter werden ließen ...
WAHNSINN - was für ein Tier !
war der Drill bis dahin noch ziemlich unaufregend, ging es nun in Bootsnähe richtig los ...
einige kräftige Fluchten in die Tiefe die meine gut eingestellte Multirollenbremse wieder in ihren schönsten Tönen erklingen ließen ...
Mein gar nicht mal sooo kleiner Kescher, welcher schon schöne 75er Dorsche problemlos gemeistert hatte kam mir auf einmal winzig vor !
die ersten Versuche scheiterten kläglich so das die Forelle das nutze um jedesmal wieder zur Flucht in die Tiefe anzusetzen ... beim ca 5. mal gelang es mir endlich den Brocken hineinzubekommen und dann lag er vor mir ....
http://img238.*ih.us/img238/9933/traumfisch09dz2.jpg
noch nie, nie, nie hatte ich solche zittrigen Knie beim Betrachten eines Fisches und nach den vergangenen Minuten, einfach nur der Wahnsinn diese Ausmaße und der *Fisch meines Lebens* !!!  :l
http://img381.*ih.us/img381/3373/traumfisch03zu3.jpg
hatte ich es vorher noch nicht mal das Glück eine Meerforelle Ü60 zu fangen waren die Maße meiner 3. geschleppten Forelle mit *91cm und 8,9 Kg* einfach unglaublich für mich ... Ein Traum ! Voller Bewunderung für dieses edle Geschöpf tat sie mir dann doch leid das sie sich leider an meinem Schleppblinker vergriffen hat - aber meine Freunde übertraf dieses Gefühl dann doch um längen ....
hier meine Erfolgstackle :
http://img113.*ih.us/img113/3743/traumfisch04cv5.jpg
was für ein Abschluß für einen wunderschönen Tag wie diesen !!!!
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/5536/traumfisch05ny2.jpg
einfach nur happy und nach einer Nacht mit wenig Schlaf hab ich irgendwie immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht !!! :m


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

*Was für ein grandioser Angeltag!!!! Davon wirst Du lange zehren Jörg!!!!*
*Glückwunsch nochmal, auch schöne Dorsche hast Du da gefangen....*
*Gruß, Hauke*


----------



## deger (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

:vik: :vik: #6  makelloser wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Super!
Erstklassig!
Sowohl der Fisch wie auch der Bericht und die Fotos!

Angler sind zwar (angeblich) nicht (fang)neidisch - dann bin ich wahrscheinlich doch kein richtiger Angler.

Denn ich muss zugeben, dass mich da schon der Neid packt - oder anders gesagt:
Das will ich auch erleben!!!!!


----------



## carphunterNRW (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fisch des Lebens!!!

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Ein makelloser Fisch!!


----------



## addy123 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

...Hab schon auf Deinen Bericht gewartet (wie 100.000 andere Angler auch)!!!:vik: #6 :m 

SCHÖNE DORSCHE ....

Einfach nur PFANN-tastiiiissssch|supergri


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Was soll ich dazu sagen |kopfkrat ? Einfach nur geil #6 .


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ganz dickes Petri von mir,echt ein wunderschöner Fisch.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Laksos (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Da hattest du ja einen Super-Angeltag, HD, nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch!#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

klasse bericht und dieser Fisch ist das BESTE was einem geschehen kann !!!!!SUPER SUPER SUPER


----------



## addy123 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> echt *ein* wunderschöner Fisch.
> 
> MfG
> Peter


 
Wiese EINER???
Es sind doch DREI!!!


----------



## Lengangler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

*Feiner Bericht über Deinen Superfisch!!!*

Muss grausam sein, so ganz allein auf dem Wasser, mit einem solchen Fisch im Boot und niemand in der Nähe der in diesem Moment die Freude teilen kann...:m


----------



## Madenbader (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ganz ganz dickes petri auch von mir. Ein klasse Fisch und ein super Bericht, den Du da abgeliefert hast. Habe beim Lesen richtig mitgefiebert. Note 1+

Gruß

Madenbader

P.S.: Wann legen wir wieder ab?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo Jörg,
ich muß zu einer Besprech.ganz Dringend aber der Termin hat mich nicht davon abgehalten 
ALLES 
zu 
LESEN von deinem Fisch des Lebens...!!!#6 

Fettes Petri und Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## wallek (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ja auch von mir ein DICKES Petri zu solch einem grandiosen Fang!


----------



## Mefotom (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo Jörg,

PETRI HEIL zu den Klasse Fischen, besonders der Mefo.

Das mit dem Grinsen kann ich absolut Nachvollziehen. 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Goil! :q

Gratulation Jörg!!!


----------



## Mirco (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ein dickes Petri nochmal von mir!

Eine wirkliche Glanzleistung, da Du diesen tollen Fisch ja nicht nur gefangen sondern auch noch selbst gelandet hast! 

Tolle Fotos!

Jetzt hab ich bildlich vor Augen wovon ich beim Fischen weiterhin träumen darf  |rolleyes


----------



## Fishzilla (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo Jörg, 
super Fisch.:vik:
Alleine von lesen bekommt man schon wieder Angelfieber und der Puls geht auch wieder hoch. Sehr hoch.
Muss dringend wieder auf die Ostsee.
Echt cool mit Gruß Stefan#h


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ein Traumtag für dich. Bin sowas von neidisch!!


----------



## Lars71 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

91cm und 8,9kg #6


----------



## Illexfreak (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Super bericht und Fisch#6 
Dickes Petri!


----------



## goeddoek (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

1a Bericht mit tollen Fotos #h 

De Jörg, de kann dat #6 #6 #6 #6 

Spitzenmäßige Meerforelle, aber die Dorsche sind auch nicht zu verachten :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

#d prima fische wenn man aber überlegt daß,das pulver für die nächsten 10-20 jahre verschossen ist.hätte er kleiner sein sollen dann freut man sich auf den nächst größeren. trotzdem viel erfolg das n.m. hamburger, der das wasser am nächsten hat.


----------



## Tüdel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Super Bericht und klasse Fischchen!

Auch hier nochmal Gratulation und Petri Heil.

Eine Frage noch: Bei laufendem Motor (im Vorwärtsgang) gedrillt?

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## fantazia (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

petri:m


----------



## Trophybass2008 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Gratulation und ein  dickes Petri auch von mir!
1A Bericht
Die Freude ist auf dem Bild nicht zu Übersehen!


----------



## Watfischer84 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch auch von mir zu deinem (Jedermanns) Traumfisch.

Ein wunderschönes Tier!

Magst mich nicht mal mitnehmen zu ner schönen Schlepptour |rolleyes  

Klasse bericht, hab ihn glatt verschlungen.


----------



## Ines (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ein Wahnsinnsbericht. Da spürt man aber die Freude!!
Und nebenbei: ein süßes Schiffchen hast du.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Nochmal Petri!

Was ist denn mit 'nem neuen Avatar? Das letzte Foto sieht mir doch sehr avatarverdächtig aus...#6


----------



## dogfish (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch#6 

Gruß Achim


----------



## wemmi02 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

.

.
Glüchwunsch zu deinem Fisch
.
.
Norbert
.
.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Moin Jörg!

Oh-Ha, da schaut man mal 2 Tage nicht ins AB und nun DAS!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu DEINEM Traumfisch!!!

Bis bald

Peer


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Wenn man sowas erleben darf, das ist doch einen Asb..... wert!:vik:


----------



## .carp. (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Na wenn das mal nicht geil ist!!
Hammergeiler "Fang des Lebens"

Die Dorsche sind aber auch nicht ohne...


----------



## Dummfisch (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwünsch HD,
freue mich auch für dich. In meinem Boot sähe so ein 
Prachtstück aber sicher auch ganz gut aus...
Schöne Fotos, schöner Bericht!
... auch haben wollen!
Dummfisch


----------



## Schapp (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus Bramfeld zu dem absoluten Traumfisch und dem tollen Bericht!!!  Habe ihn geradezu mit Gänsehaut verschlungen und gleich ein büschen  von meinem bisherigen Traumfisch (und den zitternden Knien) geträumt...

Insbesondere auf dem ersten Foto scheint es, als hättest Du (vollkommen verdientermaßen) ein bisschen Pipi in den Augen.

Werde morgen auch in die Brandung gehen und wäre schon schwerstens begeistert, wenn ich wenigstens einen Dorsch von der Größe fangen würde, die Du da in Deinem Boot hattest!

Weiterhin viel, viel Petri 

und Grüße von 

Schapp


----------



## micbrtls (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Gratuliere zu dem Super-Fisch!! Da ich im Dezember selber meinen Traumfisch (auf dem Foto zu sehen) gefangen habe, freue ich mich um so mehr mit dir!!


----------



## Torsk1 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Respekt Jörg, Respekt#6 #6 .

Geiler Bericht und Bilder#6


----------



## Thorbi (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Wow Jörg!!!
Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch!!!!!!!!

Echt geniales Teil!!

Gruß Thorbi :vik:


----------



## Uschi+Achim (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Super Fisch.....Wahnsinn #6 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH auch von Uschi + Achim


----------



## Crazyegg (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Hammerfisch! 

jaja.. da packt einen doch der Neid !


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Jörg, haste fein gemacht |schild-g


----------



## Skipper47 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Die hat was, herzliches Petri Heil! Ich hasse alle die so nah an der See wohnen. +*g*


----------



## BrassenHelge (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

@HD4ever
Das ist echt der Hammer, schöner Bericht. Glückwunsch zur Monster-Meerforelle #6 
Gruß Henning


----------



## theactor (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

HI,

neeenee! 
Komm, hör doch auf! 
Sone Fische GIBTS GAR NICH!!!! |supergri 

Nochmals ein dickes fettes Petri! 
Wenn ich mich an mein Grinsen bei einer "handelsgroßen" Mefo erinnere, wundert es mich nicht, dass die Mundwinkel bei Dir am Hinterkopf zusammenwachsen #6 :q 

Was für ein MefoKoffer!! #6 #6 

#h


----------



## Jirko (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

nabend jörg #h

holymoly, was für´n prächtiger silberbarren zu welchem ich dir nachträglich herzlichst gratulieren möchte - dunnerschlach #6 #h


----------



## muchti (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

*moin moin,

glückwunsch zu dem schönen fisch...klasse leistung #6
*


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch Jörg - echt ein klasse Teil - da hätte ich wahrscheinlich  jetzt noch nen feuchten Zibbel !:vik:


----------



## troutmaster69 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

moin moin

ein herzliches *PETRI HEIL!!!! *auch von mir.
schöner bericht und ein toller fisch #r
*

*gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Kay (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Wow :k Was für ein feistes Gerät...aber sowas von...:m 
Meinen Herzlichsten dazu. Das ist der Lohn langer Durststrecken mit viel Ausdauer und Durchhaltevermögen. #r 

Achtung! So ein dauerhaftes Kaspergrinsen kann Gesichtskrämpfe hervorrufen. :vik:

Gruss Kay


----------



## Reisender (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

So und nun Überlegen wie man den Brummer zu Tische trägt !!!

Glückwunsch zu so einen Pracht Fisch, da sieht man/n mal wieder was da so rum Schwimmt...


#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## leowar (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Nicht mit Gold oder Silber zu bezahlen...SAUBER


----------



## HAL9000 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Einfach grandios,
dickes Petri von mir!
Thor


----------



## leguan8 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo Jörg,

endlich komme ich dazu dir zu deinen Traumfisch zu gratulieren. Ein sehr feiner Bericht den du da verfasst hast.


----------



## seemann (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwusch! Einfach nur Fett! So langsam werden die Ziele weniger.
Gruß Seemann


----------



## pitus02 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo Jörg !!

ein dickes fettes Petri auch von mir #6 

So was fängt mann nicht alle Tage |schild-g 
|jump:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Einfach nur sexy!!!:viketri zu diesen Prachtexemplar!!!!:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Auch an dieser Stelle von mir noch mal ein kräftiges  *Petri Heil*  und natürlich einen  |schild-g   zu dem tollen Bericht, den genialen Fotos und den Klasse Dorschen! :m


----------



## wattwurm456 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch du bist zubeneiden..


----------



## snofla (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

kann mich meinen vorgängern nur anschliessen

wahsinns fisch jörg


nachträglich ne digget petri von mir


----------



## Achmin (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ja, der ist gut.
Der Jörg kann das!


----------



## Kurzer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ein ganz fettes Petri Heil! Das ist doch mal nen klasse Fisch! Sauber!


----------



## Pilkfreak (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ja und auch von mir zum hundertsten Mal wahrscheinlich...Petri Heil zu diesem tollen und großartigen Fisch. Hoffe das diese Meldung nicht die einzige bleibt mit großen Fischen....

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Ich wünsch dir ein sehr dickes Petri zu diesem Traumfisch#6
Nen echt geiler Fisch :g


----------



## prinz1980 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

dem ganzen geschriebenen hier kann ich mich nur anschließen, echt eine super hammermäßiger fisch!!!
ganz dickes PETRI!!!


----------



## Tyron (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Alter Verwalter, wasn Brocken!!! Ganz ganz Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hi Jörg, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab,haste die Ü60 , die Ü70 und die Ü80 ausgelassen und bist gleich zur Ü90 geschwommen ?

;-)

Wie isses mitte Amadeus ? Hat du diese Woche Zeit ?


Uli


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

ja so etwa ... :q
nun fang ich dann halt hinterher mit den Ü60 wieder an ..
Amadeus wird die nächste Woche nix - evtl. darauf die Woche.
machen wir per PN |rolleyes


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*



HD4ever schrieb:


> einfach nur happy und nach einer Nacht mit wenig Schlaf hab ich irgendwie immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht !!! :m



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Zustand laaaange anhält!  

N dickes Petri! #6  Wat für ne Mauke... :l


----------



## BennyO (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Auch von mir glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch.
Da wird man ja richtig neidisch.



Gruß Benny


----------



## b&z_hunter (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

EINFACH NUR SCHÖN!!:q


----------



## raubangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch!!

Die Anzahl Beiträge pro cm Fisch sind ja zusammen mit dem ersten Thread bereits geknackt worden.
Ob es auch mit den mm klappen wird?
;-)


----------



## Dampfpilz (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo Jörg,herzliches PETRI HEIL auch von mir,zu deinem super Fang!!!!! (Fänge) Bericht und Fotos einfach Spitze.
Hoffe die Knie sind wieder ruhig geworden. #6 #6 :vik: 

#h Gruß Claus


----------



## noaction (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

#6 Man is das eine Wanne!

goile Bilder und ein noch geilerer Fisch!

Mfg
mike


----------



## Chather (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Auch wenn ich das schreib was alle vor mir auch geschrieben haben. 

Hammer Geiler Fisch und n echt spannder Bericht#6#6#6


----------



## Waveman (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alles andere ist bereits gesagt worden ! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ICH WILL AUCH SO EINE ...

cu
waveman


----------



## Peterpaul (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

:k :k  Was für ein Fisch - geil! Neidisch guck #h


----------



## Malzis (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch.Beim ersten Foto hab ich noch gedacht"Oh,keine Mefo,sondern ein Lachs" aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.Aber ein Suuuuuperfisch.


----------



## Franky D (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6


----------



## Heiko112 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Die telefonische vorankündigung war schon schlicht weg der hammer. Die Bilder und der Fisch sind der absolute OBERHAMMER.


Respekt, kannst ja jetzt anfangen Kaninchen zu züchten, den Fisch wiste nämlich so schnell eh nicht toppen können.:q:q:vik:


----------



## Freelander (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!
Respekt,Respekt.
Geile Bilder und starker Bericht.
Gruß
Freelander:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Mööönsch Jörg #6#6#6! Was für ne Granate. Gratulation zum schwergewichtigen Ostseesilberbarren.... Weiter so!


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo Jörg,


Klasse! Ich begann ja wie es sich gehört am Anfang zu lesen und dachte so: Der kann sich gar nicht melden, der liegt im Graben über seiner mefo und knutscht sie nieder!

Ich hatte wohl nicht ganz Unrecht! :vik:


Gruß Dieter!


----------



## schleppangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

auch von mir glückwunsch zu deinem traumfisch.dein bericht ,erste sahne.

mfg kay


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Jörg diesen Fisch gönne ich dir von ganzem Herzen. Ein toller Bericht mit nicht weniger tollen Fotos.

Petrie, Petrie, Petrie.


Sven


----------



## Abu-Fan (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Super gemacht!! Beim Lesen habe ich Salzwasserluft gerochen!! Wünsche Dir das nächste Mal genauso viel Glück!! So ein Fisch ist echt was ganz besonderes!!


----------



## vargr (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Hallo erst mal das ist schon ein super geiler Fisch #6 ,ein fettes petri heil von mir und weiter so


----------



## Slayer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Tja, wie ich das so sehe, wird in der nächsten Ausgabe des BLINKER ein Bild von deinem Fang erscheinen!! Den werd ich mir dann wohl mal zulegen müssen... :q



http://www.blinker.de/default1.php


----------



## muz660socke (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

Toller Bericht mit starken Fotos. Herzlichen Glückwunsch:vik:


 Mist, noch 73 Tage bis Bornholm.


----------



## philippinho_ (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

glückwunsch!!!- beneide dich zu diesem tollen exemplar!


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

servus had4ever!!!
bin gerade erst über diesen beitrag gestossen!!
wow!!!!super fisch!!!wahnsinn!!!ich gratuliere dir herzlichst zu diesem traumfang.
hast auch einen feinen bericht geschrieben mit super bildern.danke dafür...
beste grüsse aus wien
und mit einem kräftigem petri
rob


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

kam doch neulich sogar ne schicke Rolle für die Mefo Fangmeldung an, welche nun beim mittleren Spinnfischen Verwendung finden soll  :m
glaub von Rute&Rolle 
würde man son Fang überall melden könnte man ja so einiges dadurch abgreifen ... aber denke muß ja auch nicht das Ziel sein ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schleppangeltour mit Fisch_des_Lebens_Meerforelle*

feines röllchen.....


----------

